

TIP: One i saw a script to mark&switch directories, where? - goolic

I believe i saw here a script that, with some alias + awk magic did thi:<p>m1 -&#62; switch to /bla/stuff
mark mX pwd -&#62; saves the pwd as mX, overwrithing when necessary
======
goolic
Found z: <https://github.com/rupa/z#readme>, even better than 1 hoped

